
I spent a day in NY trying to pay for things with Gold and Bitcoin - freedomben
http://www.businessinsider.com/trying-to-pay-for-things-with-bitcoin-price-gold-2017-10
======
celticninja
its 2 or 3 paragraphs under a short video, hardly an article, may as well me a
couple of comments on a youtube video.

